# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Cross-post  propos de Pantone

## Jipt

Yep !

Dsol pour le cross-post, mais 
c'est bientt Nol, je pense qu'on ne m'en voudra pas trop ;  ::zoubi:: je crois qu'il y a beaucoup plus de monde qui passe ici plutt que l o j'ai post, des gens de tous horizons, donc j'ai peut-tre plus de chances de croiser quelqu'un qui sait ;  ::ccool:: je demande instamment  ceux qui savent de bien vouloir rpondre  la suite de ma demande d'origine et pas ici. Merci ! Sinon  ::fessee:: enfin c'est pas vraiment un cross-post, plus un appel du pied aux copains qui passent par ici  :;): 

Et donc la question poste l-bas (si un modo connait un forum plus appropri, feel free moving my topic) concerne la validit des convertisseurs Pantone -> RGB que l'on peut trouver en ligne et qui, mha, ne sont pas d'accord entre eux et du coup, je ne sais pas quelle couleur choisir  ::aie:: 

Allez-y voir, vous trouverez un ch'tit montage de 4 images Pantone 337C diffrentes, si si !
Et moi, ce genre de truc me fait tomber par terre, me laisse sans voix, etc.

Voil, je compte sur vos lumineuses rponses, l-bas !  ::mrgreen:: 
Merci,

----------

